# CT Urogram



## NESmith (Feb 18, 2013)

Clinical Information: 78-year-male with gross hematuria. Pats surgical history of cholecystetomy.

Technical Factors: Exam was begun with non-enhanced imaging from just above the top of the kidneys down to the bottom of the bladder; 125 cc Isovue-370 was then administered intravenously, and post contast one-minute imaging was performed from the diaphrams to the iliac crests. The patient was adminstered 10 mg of Lasix intravenously. After a ten-minute delay, imaging was performed again from the top of the kidneys to the groin and CT urogram was reconstructed. Exam includes a 3-D inaging of the urinary tract, which created using post processing on a separate GE workstation.

Findings and Impressions are also included but because of the length of the report I will not include.

My question is the claim was billed: 74178, Q9967 & 96365-59. I do not think it is incorrect to bill the 96365-59 because I do not see where this is a different procedure being done. Are they billing this code for the contrast which I thought was inclusive or are they billing this because of the Lasix being adminstered intravenously?

Please help me with this for I am new coding Urology. Thanks for your help


----------

